# Major League Baseball Accused of Rigging Game Balls For More Offense



## WhatInThe (Jul 9, 2019)

Major League Baseball has been accused of rigging the game balls to produce more offense.

https://deadspin.com/justin-verlander-says-mlb-is-juicing-baseballs-to-goose-1836199057


----------



## johndoe (Jul 9, 2019)

So it's the balls that are on steroids and not the players? If the balls are juiced though, I don't see what the problem is when both sides use the same ball. A downside would be that baseball is long on statistics, and comparing present batter performance with former greats will be a nightmare.


----------



## Trade (Jul 9, 2019)

Baseball has been going downhill since the Dodgers left Brooklyn.


----------



## Victor (Jul 11, 2019)

This was in an article USA Today maybe 2 months ago.  So there will be more HRs hit than ever before
and the stats will not be on the same par as in the past. Fans want to see HRs. Owners will seemingly do whatever it takes
to increase profits from fans, including ignoring all the steroid and PED use in baseball. For more on this, see the
book Baseball Cop-- 2018, an inside look at juiced up players.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 30, 2019)

The balls are juiced, plain and simple.


----------

